# Last strawberry of the season...



## Alison (Oct 7, 2006)

I was going to be strong... babies don't need costumes, heck, she can't even eat the candy. However, while shopping for winter coats we stumbled upon this costume and the boys insisted we get it.  I am weak .. :x 

She looks sweet






But she moves a lot, so we bribed her with the remote...what is it with babies and remotes?!





Then she tried to eat it..when you're teething anything is fair game!





And that's how you get a strawberry to sit still. The pink on her cheek is left over from face painting at the store today 





And here is Chris sporting his very first loss.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2006)

That is the cutest costume I've ever seen!!!!!!!  Your younguns are so adorable!

And CONGRATS TO CHRIS!!!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, nothing cuter then a sleeping baby.  I love that costume.  So cute!!!!  Great photos.


----------



## Arch (Oct 8, 2006)

lol.... cool pics alison!


----------



## photo gal (Oct 8, 2006)

OMG  How absolutely precious!!!  She looks sweet enough to eat!!  And Chris looks adorable.....what did the tooth fairy bring???


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone  



			
				photo gal said:
			
		

> .....what did the tooth fairy bring???



Fifty cents and note from the Tooth Fairy on our white board saying CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 8, 2006)

Ah, I remember that loosing the first tooth moment  

Your little strawberry is just too adorable for words.  I recently saw a little costume for young people that was similar and I just wanted to pick it up to keep it on hand for the next 20 years.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, I am glad your boys insisted (and you are weak).
What a loss if your little strawberry could not be a little strawberry.
Could she be favouring her dad in the first pic, and quite much so??? :scratch: Methinks she does!

And congratulations to my talkative little friend on losing his first tooth.
Tooth fairies are all unknown here (maybe today's children know her, but I certainly did not. I just lost my teeth. That was it.)


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> I recently saw a little costume for young people that was similar and I just wanted to pick it up to keep it on hand for the next 20 years.



I'm sure we'll be hanging on to this one for many years, send me a PM in the next 20 years anytime you need it :mrgreen:

LaFoto, She is as Daddy's girl without doubt! She looks just like him and has his same laid back, happy way of life


----------



## LilCujo (Oct 10, 2006)

OMG how cute is she...and Chris, one more step to a sucessfull hockey player  these are awesome..thanks for sharing them...


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

Awwwww! Lil E is a lil strawberry.  

So, how much did Chris get for losing his first fang? :mrgreen:


----------

